# 2006 Headlight replacement HELP



## srbiff (Nov 11, 2010)

OK, I love my 06 goat, but she's only been mine for about 2 weeks. The headlights in her suck, so I decided to put silverstars on her. I made the mistake of following the owners manual to replace the bulbs. Sadly, it told me to remove the radiator cover (easy), then said I could replace the driver's side bulb easily after that. BS!! OK, the radiator cover was off, i was able to remove the dust cover, but unless I have the hands of a 4 year old, there's no way to get the bulb out of the driver's side. The only way I can imagine is to remove the entire intake box. 

Please guys, is there an easier way to replace the driver's side bulb?? HELP!!arty:


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

srbiff said:


> OK, I love my 06 goat, but she's only been mine for about 2 weeks. The headlights in her suck, so I decided to put silverstars on her. I made the mistake of following the owners manual to replace the bulbs. Sadly, it told me to remove the radiator cover (easy), then said I could replace the driver's side bulb easily after that. BS!! OK, the radiator cover was off, i was able to remove the dust cover, but unless I have the hands of a 4 year old, there's no way to get the bulb out of the driver's side. The only way I can imagine is to remove the entire intake box.
> 
> Please guys, is there an easier way to replace the driver's side bulb?? HELP!!arty:


It can be done as stated. Last time i did it, I replaced the headlights (the whole assembly) for that the bumper had to come off.. I guess take your pick. Or get your wife to put her hands back there. 
good luck.


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

2006 Pontiac GTO Left/Right Headlamp Bulbs Replacement

I just recently replaced the stock Halogen H11s with Sylvania (Osram) SilverStar4000K equivalents.
The whole process took me about one hour, including some cleaning while parts were removed from inaccessible places.


> The special tools needed are:
> *A T30 Torx bit,
> *7mm and 13 mm sockets
> *Socket wrench w/10" extension for above
> *Snap-fit plastic retainer remover


Three separate procedures make up this process of replacing both bulbs

*Procedure A*: Radiator Cover/Shroud Removal


> 1. Remove the 5x snap-fit plastic retainers from the radiator(s) cover/shroud
> NOTEs: *Use care not to break these fragile plastic snap fittings.
> *Most auto stores carry cheap assorted replacements
> 2. Pull up shroud to detach centrally located single metal snap fitting below the shroud
> ...


*Procedure B*: Left Low-Beam Removal


> 1. Disconnect the 4"Diameter AirBox Hose by loosening the 2x clamps at each end (~5 turns is enough)
> 2. Force a 7mm socket to the bottom side of the plastic clip w/cable tie which secures the cable harness to the side of the AirBox
> 3. The 7mm socket allows the retraction of the plastic flaps so that you can pull up the harness to to detach from side of AirBox
> 4. Below the 4"Dia. hose near the AirBox, disconnect the connector (below the hose) from the hose housing [MAF sensor?]
> ...


*Procedure C*: Right Low-Beam Removal


> 1. Remove rectangular black plastic battery hold-down bracket, using the 13mm socket
> NOTEs: *This procedure does NOT disconnect the battery for bulb replacement
> *Observe the orientation of the bracket prior to uninstallation
> 2. Gently push-back (inboard) the battery being careful to prevent connector/harnesses damage near the engine
> ...


 Even my extra large hands did not cause any damage while following above instructions.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

lol @ non-OTR intakes. Stock location just kicks you in the shins every chance it gets.


----------

